# Unexpected cause of OTA HD interference



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

An interesting exchange in an hdtv forum...

This guy, a Boston transplant and Pats fan, wanted to receive the Superbowl OTA in Atlanta and sought help in an online forum. The progress of the short thread is fairly typical, but read to the end for a surprising source of OTA interference.

Thread


----------

